# TT timing belt, water pump change at same time?



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

Help me understand this. 
From what I know about the timing belt issues with the TT it is the plastic OEM impeller on the water pump that breaks, causing the timing belt to come aloose and cause internal engine damage. Is this correct? Or is it just the OEM belt snapping causing engine damage?
Assuming yes, I spoke with a mechanic today about having a timing belt service done to my TT with 65k miles. I am planning on buying the ECS tuning kit and having him install it.
He then give me a price for all installed components, then mentions that it's additional labor to install the water pump and he doesn't recommend replacing the water pump.
Please someone clarify.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: TT timing belt, water pump change at same time? (FWDTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FWDTT* »_Help me understand this. 
From what I know about the timing belt issues with the TT it is the plastic OEM impeller on the water pump that breaks, causing the timing belt to come aloose and cause internal engine damage. Is this correct? Or is it just the OEM belt snapping causing engine damage?
Assuming yes, I spoke with a mechanic today about having a timing belt service done to my TT with 65k miles. I am planning on buying the ECS tuning kit and having him install it.
He then give me a price for all installed components, then mentions that it's additional labor to install the water pump and he doesn't recommend replacing the water pump.
Please someone clarify.

Highly recommend changing the water pump to the metal impeller style its like 5 mins extra work.. if the place wants to charge extra.. go somewere else then cause it seriously takes like 5 additional minutes... 
I wasnt planning on changing mine either when i bought my Audi TT and it had 61k miles on it and was just going to change belt and then at 100k the pump+belt.. when i took the pump off to see if it was plastic impeller style the impeller wasnt even attached to the pump.. it was just free spinning on the shaft.. i to this day have no clue how the car never overheated before that day.. cause i drove the car 2600 miles in 9 days prior to doing the timing belt. ill dig up the link but i posted a link on here of a movie how i could flick the impeller and it spun like 6 revolutions on the shaft without the actual shaft moving...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: TT timing belt, water pump change at same time? (FWDTT)*

Move on to someone else that knows WTF they are talking about, or isn't out to rip you off.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: TT timing belt, water pump change at same time? (FWDTT)*

RUN away from that mechanic. Water Pump plastic impellar is 90%+ of the reason the timing belt needs to be changed by 60,000 miles. Impellar fails, causes belt to jump, valves smash into pistons, you get huge repair bill.
Don't hesitate. Water pump with a metal impellar is a must. A few good kits out there including ECS and Dieselgeek.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: TT timing belt, water pump change at same time? (MCPaudiTT)*

This is the kit I bought http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW ...All OEM parts at a good price. Anyway the water pump is basically a must along with the tensioners and rollers.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

WTF!! And he comes highly recommend from a forum. Thanks guys. I'm still gonna search.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (FWDTT)*

How about the thermostat? Should that be changed during timing belt /h20 pump svc?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (FWDTT)*

Not necessary, and can be done totally independently. Thermostats on older Audis and VWs USED to have the thermostat inline with the waterpump, and were done the same time as the timing belt as all the parts were out of the way, and "you might as well". With the 1.8T that is NOT the case.
BTW, I disagree with the statement above that the waterpump is responsible for 90% of engine failures, as I think the tensioner is actually a higher failure rate item with regards to requiring immediate service (that is not to say the waterpump doesn't have "issues", most of them are falling apart at 60k). However, waterpump failure usually results in overheating as the impeller disintegrates and you are not pumping any coolant through the motor (not good, but not too bad if you stop due to overheating). Tensioner failure leads to stripped timing belt teeth and crushed valves, which is WAY WORSE.

When/if the time comes, here is how:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1304805.phtml


_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 4:49 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

Man that's a great relief. All this is most appreciated. Thanks guys.
R.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I 4th that!!!! Change the water pump! when we did mine at 60k I could literally crumble to impeller in my hand.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Cool. Sims; love the post. Audi, Ducati...
Got an S4 myself!


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_
BTW, I disagree with the statement above that the waterpump is responsible for 90% of engine failures, as I think the tensioner is actually a higher failure rate 


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (HernTT)*

From what my techs told me, the earlier production h20 pumps had the failing impellors and that the newer ones are better. 
but even if that is true, you sure the hell should replace it at the 50k range! then there's no worry of which blade you have.


----------

